
Want to be a VC?  Try Being an Early Adopter First - BurgherJon
http://jonathancavell.com/wordpress/technology/2010/03/want-to-be-a-vc-try-being-an-early-adopter-first
======
robertgaal
"Wanna be a VC? Just follow Techcrunch!"

